# Neustart beim booten



## kevkev (11. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe vorher an meinem PC im Keller der als Server dient einen neuen IDE Controller eingestöpselt und nach nun startet der PC direkt nach dem Grub anfängt zu laden neu.

Habe beide Controller einzeln getestet, bei beiden das gleiche bei unterschiedlichen Slots.
Der interne IDE Controller ist deaktiviert, auch die Kabel habe Ich mal gewechselt.

Von CD kann er booten, Ich schließe dann mal einen schweren Hardwareschaden aus.

Er fängt auch an Grub zu starten, aber direkt nachdem der GrubScreen kommen sollte, startet er neu.

Die Bootplatte ist 10GB Groß und Debian ist auf einer Partition installiert.

Woran könnte das liegen?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## kevkev (12. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Mal eine Frage, kann es seindas viell. Grub nen schaden hat?
Wie kann Ich Grub neuinstallieren/reinstallieren/reparieren?

Edit:
Eine Neuinstallation mittels "grub-install" hat nicht funktioniert, gleiches Ergebnis.

Habe nun meine Windows Platte von oben geholt und eingebaut:
Bekomme beim internen und beim PCI IDE Controller und bei unterschiedlichen IDE Kabeln einen Bluescreen beim boot von Windows.
"Blablabla...Das System wird heruntergefahren damit nix kaputt geht... Virus, Blabla"
Eben das übliche. Leider bekomme Ich die genaue Stop-Meldung nicht heraus, über meine Digicam bin Ich nicht schnell genug.

Irgendwas ist da übelst am dampfen.

Ich schätze nicht das der interne Controller Defekt ist, darüber läuft das CD-ROm Laufwerk von dem Ich booten kann.
Ram kann auch nicht defekt sein, Knoppix läuft ja.

Woran kann das denn liegen?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Ich weiss ja nicht was es hübsches bei Dir "da oben" gibt, aber wenn die Windowsinstallation von einem anderem PC stammt und dieser nicht mit dem "da unten" identisch ist, sind die Bluescreens ganz normal..... kein passender Treiber für den IDE Kontroller installiert.

Linux hat zwar viele Treiber schon im Kernel, jedoch kann jeder Distributor seinen eigenen Kernel kompilieren..... womit es also nicht gewährleistet ist dass jede Distribition auch mit der Hardware klar kommt.

Allerdings meine ich auch mal gelesen zu haben dass nicht jedes BIOS die gleichen Informationen über die HDD liefert.
Dadurch könnten die Informationen die das BIOS liefert evtl. nicht mehr mit denen in der Partitionstabelle übereinstimmen.
Ich meine dass hängt mit dem LBA Modus zusammen..... bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Da werden Dir die Linux Spezis sicherlich mehr sagen können.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## kevkev (13. Mai 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht was es hübsches bei Dir "da oben" gibt, aber wenn die Windowsinstallation von einem anderem PC stammt und dieser nicht mit dem "da unten" identisch ist, sind die Bluescreens ganz normal..... kein passender Treiber für den IDE Kontroller installiert.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Ja ok, aber die Debian Installation lief ja schon seit einer Woche auf der Festplatte, Ich habe Softwaremäßig nichts geändert.

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2006)

Ist die Platte, jetzt nachdem Du den Controller gewechselt hast, vielleicht nicht mehr "die gleiche Platte". Soll heissen, dass sie jetzt vielleicht nicht hda sondern hdc ist und sowas.
Dies koennte beim Grub durchaus fuer Verwirrung sorgen denk ich.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Mai 2006)

Du hast Grub ja neu installiert.....
Hast Du die Laufwerke mal wieder im ursprünglichen Zustand angeschlossen, den PCI IDE Kontroller rausgeschmissen und geguckt was dann passiert?
Eigentlich müsste dann ja alles OK sein..... es sei denn, Du hast Dir durch die Neuinstallation die Konfiguration von Grub zerhauen.


----------



## kevkev (13. Mai 2006)

Hi,

@Dennis Wronka:
Ne, also die IDE Kabel sind gleich dran wie davor.

@Dr Dau:
Habe Ich, Ich habe 2 verschiede mit verschiedenen Kabeln und an verschiedenen PCI Slots ausprobiert, _bevor_ Ich Grub neuinstalliert hatte, ausprobiert.

Ich denke Ich Installiere Debian neu, und danach mal schauen ob es dann wieder geht.

Ich melde mich dann wieder .

Gruß Kevin


----------



## kevkev (13. Mai 2006)

Ok, auch nach einer Neuinstallation startet er neu beim booten direkt bei Grub.

Was nun? 
Mainboard defekt? Wieso bootet es dann von CD?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## kevkev (13. Mai 2006)

Ok, habe nun alles nicht notwendige rausgeschmissen, PCI karten, Floppy und CD-Rom.

Nur eine Festplatte war am internen IDE Controller angeschlossen.
Er fängt an zu booten aber startet wieder neu bei Grub .

Gruß Kevin


----------



## kevkev (13. Mai 2006)

Jetzt wirds komisch:
Habe die Biosbatterie mal rausgeholt, da Ich so viell. die Standardkonfig wieder herbekomme.
Ich boote also neu, aber direkt nach Grub ist kurz der Bildschirm rot geworden, was wie nach einer Fehlermeldung aussah!
Leider kam die danach nicht mehr, Ich finde auch kein "Halt on Error" im Bios, damit der trotzdem irgendwie weitermacht.

Ich schau aber nochmal ins Bios.

Gruß Kevin


----------

